# Mountain Lion



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

My folks are having a problem with a cougar at their place in missouri. The cougar is eating their hogs, cats, and chickens. If i talk to the warden down there and it is legal for me to exterminate this cougar will a .308 work


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

Without a doubt.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah you can take a deer with a 308 so im sure it will more than suffice for a mountain lion. good luck with that.

Tiger


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Where ya going to aim when you take out a big cat like that??? I would go for brain or neck. :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd probably only take one shell along and see if I couldn't piss it off.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

either lungs, heart, or neck. head might work too but im not sure of their brainsize.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Use an explosive varmit round and get a full body mount!!! :thumb:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

shouldn't have a problem knocking it down especially if you call it in where it will most likely be at 100yds or less


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

I've used a 243 in the past. We usually use a smaller caliber like that to save the hide. Aiming for the heart is the best idea, but I aim a little bit more into the shoulders than let's say a deer. That's where his "tear you apart" muscles are. You ruin a little meat, but I'd rather play it safe for myself or my dogs sake.


----------



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

ok thanks guys im sure this little bugger will make a nice rug. did ya'll hear about that mountain lion that got hit by the train around red rock oklahoma, it had a tracker on his neck and they tagged it in i think south dakota and found it dead some 634 miles away from were they tagged it


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Nomadic creatures of the night. I would not wanna mess with one in the dark.

My uncle has seen a couple in ND the last few years. They are becoming more and more numerous. If I ever saw one...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Brad, there is one where you and me both have hunted deer.You know where im talking about. :wink:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

A mountain lion is a decent sized critter. I don't think I wanna tangle with one.

I've heard a lot of people talk about seeing tracks too. Makes me start to wonder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

They're almost everywhere now, look at their habitat and range. There's no way they haven't spread into Wi, there's a lot of sitings in Mn right along the Mississippi river. Good thing cats don't like water!!! :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

goose buster there is one where i deer hunt but i can't remember hunting deer with you please give me a reminder on who you are?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was talking to Brad Anderson, sorry.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

my fault I should of looked at the other call signs in the topic!


----------

